# Emulator Survey: NES (Nestopia-UE or FCEU-X)



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 4, 2017)

The question is simple, which one do you use, prefer to use or just use more, or i guess you think is better to use or recommend to someone, or in other words just vote for your favorite. I'm looking for a good one, and these two seem to be neck and neck with rating.

*NESTOPIA UE*



Spoiler: INFO






> Nestopia is a portable NES/Famicom emulator written in C++.
> 
> Nestopia UE (Undead Edition) is a fork of the original source code, with
> enhancements from members of the emulation community. This includes
> ...






*FCEU X*



Spoiler: INFO






> FCEUX is a Nintendo Entertainment System (NES), Famicom, Famicom Disk System (FDS), and Dendy emulator. It supports NTSC (USA/JPN), PAL (European), and NTSC-PAL Hybrid modes. It supports both Windows and SDL versions for cross compatibility.
> 
> The FCEUX concept is that of an "all in one" emulator that offers accurate emulation and the best options for both casual play and a variety of more advanced emulator functions. For pro users, FCEUX offers tools for debugging, rom-hacking, map making, Tool-assisted movies, and Lua scripting
> 
> ...






Just to add a bit of info, I been using Nestopia as primary PC emulator for years, is lightweight and reliable and useful for common use and rom hacks, even comes with a ips patcher, various nes controller accessories, some other nice things. But FCEUX is common among many console homebrew ports like wii, gamecube, and others that may been noticed if you have modded CFW stuff. Besides using it on those things, the pc emulator isn't anything short of what it can do and even the website has the latest version 2.2.3 six months after the most recent version of nestopia UE 1.47. It also says that "it is an all-encompassing version of the FCEU emulator that provides the best of all worlds for the general player, the ROM-hacking community, and the Tool-Assisted Speedrun Community." To me it sounds like the definitive nes emulator for the internet. Is not bad either. 

Still since i came across them both, they have been tied by many as equal, but i wanna know what the public thinks. Which one is your favorite? The fact that a website would list them as both equal with only a 0.1 difference has me interested in knowing your opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Nestopia all the way. This one is the most accurate and still runs perfectly on low end machines.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 4, 2017)

FCEUX is accurate enough to run even the trickiest games, yet runs full speed on a mobile Pentium III. And yes, I speak from experience.


----------



## VashTS (May 4, 2017)

Nestopia...i've been using it for speed runs recently. FCEUX skips on me for some reason, not sure why but instead of searching for a fix, i went with Nestopia and have not looked back. I just wish there was a splits feature built in, so we can track speed runs in emu, also an option to soft reset the emulator with a button press. 

i was going to take a shot at adding in a time split thing but i don't think i have the capability to add it.


----------



## J-Machine (May 4, 2017)

i use ranes cause achievements are fun


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2017)

Going with FCEUX because I am lazy and it's basically part of every single Linux repo.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 4, 2017)

I use Nestopia on my PC, but my Wii is still on FCEU GX. I need to get w/ this Retroarch thing I guess.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 4, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> i use ranes cause achievements are fun


Achievements? O_O


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Going with FCEUX because I am lazy and it's basically part of every single Linux repo.





> Nestopia UE officially supports:
> *Linux* <--------
> ^^^^
> FreeBSD
> ...


Not sure i understand the statement. 



Hanafuda said:


> I use Nestopia on my PC, but my Wii is still on FCEU GX. I need to get w/ this Retroarch thing I guess.


Retroarch is simply just using a bunch of emulator cores, so if you can't decide between which emulator and don't want a bunch of stand alone emulators hanging around your storage, i guess is okay. Personally i don't use retroarch for personal reasons. 

Seem like FCEUX is winning, though i dunno why.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not sure i understand the statement.
> 
> 
> Retroarch is simply just using a bunch of emulator cores, so if you can't decide between which emulator and don't want a bunch of stand alone emulators hanging around your storage, i guess is okay. Personally i don't use retroarch for personal reasons.
> ...


I know it works with Linux, but it's rarely part of the official repos.
FCEUX is often the NES emulator of choice for most Linux distros, it's even part of the Solus repos
 
I am lazy and would rather use the one provided by the Solus team instead of compiling it myself


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I know it works with Linux, but it's rarely part of the official repos.
> FCEUX is often the NES emulator of choice for most Linux distros, it's even part of the Solus repos
> View attachment 85974
> I am lazy and would rather use the one provided by the Solus team instead of compiling it myself



Really? You hardly seem like the lazy type, also I suppose is hard to respond or comment since I don't know about linux or what a distro is as much as you do. What I do know is that is not like either of them are bad at all. Though FCEUX do have more common place, with all the ports people do for it including console homebrew, unlike nestopia, seem to be more focused on PC.


----------



## J-Machine (May 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Achievements? O_O



sign up here and download one of their emulators.
http://retroachievements.org/


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2017)

Nestopia all the way, FECU has audio crackling issues that Nestopia doesn't suffer from, that and it can play VRC6/7 games perfectly.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 4, 2017)

Well i noticed nestopia has more graphic filter shaders fceux don't yet, wonder if it can change soon. I do like fceux debugging, and tas tools, but nestopia works just as well and have more casual appeal, and also has rewind. Though since FCEUX is for tas videos, i think it aims for better compatibility than nestopia, though i never had any problems with roms or hacks on both. TOO MUCH TO DECIDE!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 19, 2017)

http://nonmame.retrogames.com/
Just let other people decide for you. Best plan.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2017)

FCEUX 2.2.3 both runs better on my laptop and can run games that Nestopia UE 1.47 cannot (such as Dooly Bravo Land.)


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2017)

@jurassicplayer Any idea what desktop environment is being used in their Linux Mint install? I had a look at that website and it didn't say, it'd be useful to include although it is not a big impact I suppose.

Just to add: I use FCEUX. Not sure why, but it was one of the first emulators I used, it's pretty good and supports a lot of mappers just like Nestopia. I suppose it boils down more to if you have played rare games or hard-to-emulate games, in which you'd be sure to have a more valid opinion.


----------

